# OperaTV store



## gsuemnic (Dec 10, 2015)

Any plans to offer 'TuneIn Radio' in the OperaTV store ? 
It sure would be nice if some of the individual Roku developers/apps could be added to the OperaTV store. Even if some of the apps were a couple of bucks each.


----------

